# Windows 10 to be data kraken?



## Maximilian (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi there everybody! 

German consumer protectors note that Windows 10 seems to be some kind of big data kraken.
They warn consumers that if they accept the data protection regulations that Win10 is collecting all kind of information like names, addesses, sex, phone number as well as location of the device, web behavior, search terms, contacts and shopping behavior of the user. 

To me this means Windows 10 will not see my computer until MS is giving me a chance to switch this off.
It seems that this is already possible but not that easy to do (of course) and to the disadvantage of losing some functions.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2015)

Old News. Just uncheck the boxes to opt out. Did it take the German experts this long to figure out what was reported a day after Windows 10 came out?


----------



## LDS (Aug 10, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Just uncheck the boxes to opt out.



It may be not enough. For example, if you want to disable "diagnostic telemetry" - a process that collects data as you type and perform various actions, you have to change the registry and disable a service yourself. Other kind of telemetry may require to reroute network connection to nowhere.
There's a reason if Windows 10 was offered as a free upgrade...


----------



## meywd (Aug 10, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> ...
> information like names, addesses, sex, phone number as well as location of the device, web behavior, search terms, contacts and shopping behavior of the user.
> ...



Facebook, Google, Amazon,,,,, all collect these as well


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2015)

LDS said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Just uncheck the boxes to opt out.
> ...



That's a lot of ifs, do you know something, or just hypothizing?


----------



## siegsAR (Aug 10, 2015)

I saved this as a .pdf file before I've upgraded to Windows 10. Changed the settings soon as all the drivers were installed.

http://www.techrepublic.com/article/windows-10-violates-your-privacy-by-default-heres-how-you-can-protect-yourself/?tag=nl.e101&s_cid=e101&ttag=e101&ftag=TRE684d531


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2015)

siegsAR said:


> I saved this as a .pdf file before I've upgraded to Windows 10. Changed the settings soon as all the drivers were installed.
> 
> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/windows-10-violates-your-privacy-by-default-heres-how-you-can-protect-yourself/?tag=nl.e101&s_cid=e101&ttag=e101&ftag=TRE684d531



I just read the options and the settings when I installed it, and turned that stuff off. Then after running into compatibilities and fighting windows edge, I rolled back. I'll reinstall it at some point when all my software works. It turns out that edge does not work with add-ons like RoboForm, so a different browser must be used, or IE can be used, but that works poorly.

I saw nothing about edge that I liked, but a lot that I hated.


----------

